# float setting '06 Brute 650 ?



## utu (Jul 19, 2009)

Any help I need... Need the float setting & how to adjust? I can not see what I'm doing wrong. Cleaned carbs but fuel still not getting to carbs correctly. Acts like float setting off and floats/needle may still be sticking. Ran good yesterday. I was gonna repack the HMF can today started it up to warm up and it died (out of fuel) I checked fuel line pump is pumping fuel. Tried to drain float bowls no fuel. I think me not got the floats right. HELP!!!!!:cussing:


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

? Any ideas?
:banghead:


----------



## Waddaman (Oct 3, 2010)

On older carb's for the brutes with age and heat the diaphragm's tend to shrink.. im not sure if you took the slides out or not but if you did try pushing the slide in with your finger.. you should feel a slight hiccup or pressure pushing back against your finger.

This happened to me just a few weeks ago.. diaphragm's shrunk a bit and did not want to seat.. you would put the spring/cover back on and it would sit flat etc and go on no problem.. but then you would push the slide in by hand and 0 pressure..aka a leak in diaphragm of some sort. This could be your isse maybe not.. but it will mess up the movement of your slide then movement of your needle restricting fuel...

if you do this and you dont feel any pressure pop cap and put it back on.. if you can get another person to get a small piece of carboard etc to stick under cap and keep the diaphragm seated while you apply pressure then remove cardboard and put cap on that worked for me.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

The manual is pretty clear on setting floats on these things. Sure wouldn't try it without one though.


----------



## Saintsation (Mar 2, 2011)

Or get you a little grease put it on rim of diaphram and that usually hold it in


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Maybe this will help:


----------



## utu (Jul 19, 2009)

*Thanks !!*

Thanks for the replies and link. Gonna put together and try AGAIN to day..


----------



## utu (Jul 19, 2009)

*Finally ! !*

:bigok: Finallly guess 4th time worked.. Cleaned carbs again! Drained gas tank,put a xtra capacity fuel filter on,new fuel (treated). Next chore take the HMF can off and repack(LONG OVERDUE)..... Thanks for all the replies and help!!!! Perry


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

utu said:


> :bigok: Finallly guess 4th time worked.. Cleaned carbs again! Drained gas tank,put a xtra capacity fuel filter on,new fuel (treated). Next chore take the HMF can off and repack(LONG OVERDUE)..... Thanks for all the replies and help!!!! Perry


Don't be hatin' on the HMF.. Lol, I agree, its overdue a repack


----------

